# Pseudotropheus saulosi - 9 bar possible?



## carapau (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi,

I have bougth some juvenile saulosi from a renamed fish shop. When the fish grew up the males turned out to have 9 bar, instead of the 5 you usualy see in photos...

Are they real saulosi? Or hibrids?

Thanks

Miguel


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Photos would help a lot, but my guess is there is something not right about the fish.


----------



## carapau (Oct 17, 2003)

Photo of one of the males:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

That is not a _Ps. saulosi_.


----------



## carapau (Oct 17, 2003)

What is it then? A hibrid I supose?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Possibly.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Look more like Msobo, but could be hybrid. Maybe somebody got confused since both Saulosi and Msobo females are yellow-orange.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with the msobo mix. I bet they mixed saulosi and msobos. Very nice looking fish, not a saulosi however.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

it could be a variant of saulosi called coralred.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

also looks like saulosi mixed with polit.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Coral reds are hybrids.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Anyone think it could be part Melanochromis interruptus?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Guessing the lineage of these fish may be fun, but in the end it is pointless. Unless the breeder knows and tells you what cross they are - they are simply a cross of sorts, not a _Ps. saulosi_.


----------



## carapau (Oct 17, 2003)

The fish in letstalkfishÂ´s photo looks like just like my "saulosi". They were labeled just as saulosi, and not "red coral" whichI knew as hibrid.

Some of their offspring seems to have only five bars.


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Neither of the above look like pure saulosi.

Here is a pic of some of my F1 Ps. Saulosi "Taiwan Reef"


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

yes coral reds are hybrid but they line bred. like the parrots, and flowerhorns.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

letstalkfish said:


> yes coral reds are hybrid but they line bred. like the parrots, and flowerhorns.


Linebred fish and hybrids are two different things. Flowerhorns aren't linebred they are hybrids.


----------



## JohnB_2 (Jan 7, 2009)

why_spyder said:


> letstalkfish said:
> 
> 
> > yes coral reds are hybrid but they line bred. like the parrots, and flowerhorns.
> ...


Can't a hybrid be linebred?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

JohnB_2 said:


> Can't a hybrid be linebred?


I don't know why they couldn't...


----------



## JohnB_2 (Jan 7, 2009)

why_spyder said:


> JohnB_2 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't a hybrid be linebred?
> ...


So Flowerhorns can be linebred, they just happen to be hybrids as well....


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Could be, maybe - depends if they breed true (which I don't think they do - though I don't follow them closely).


----------

